# World celebration thread 💝



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The whole world is full of cultural treasures waiting to be discovered!!
Share something from your area 😃


----------



## Nannerl (Jan 6, 2021)

Serranía de Chiribiquete. 

It's a national park in the Colombian Amazon that has been isolated for thousands of years. It was found in 1989 because of an airplane accident and, in more recent years (because of the conflict it was not of easy access), it has become essential for the anthropological studies of the prehistoric era in South America. 
It's protected by the UNESCO since 2018.








The pictographs are around 19.000 years old. 








Really one of a kind. It's huge, but we still don't know much about it.


----------

